# Ennio Morricone



## Aramis

Italian composer. He wrote soundtracks for some classic movies. Personally I like his music from Sergio Leone's "Sphagetti Westerns" (those with Clint Eastwood). He was also composer of soundtrack from famous "Frantic" with Harrison Ford.


----------



## PartisanRanger

I really like his scores for A Few Dollars More and The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.


----------



## marinermark

Especially Good, Bad & Ugly. The main theme - never heard anything like it before or since. Also the intensity of the music at the "faceoff' near the end.


----------



## Guest

I love the soundtrack that he composed for "The Mission." Gabriel's Oboe, in particular, is very pretty. Yo-yo Ma recorded this work, adapted for cello. It is very nice. I am also fond of Miserere at the end. The movie is nice as well.


----------



## Yoshi

I adore the soundtrack for "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly". I think the movie wouldn't be so great without it. I can never forget the intensity of the final duel scene, and how perfect the music combination was.


----------



## Weston

Morricone has great range. There are soundtracks I'd never recognize as his if I hadn't known. Saying that Bird With the Crystal Plumage is haunting is putting it mildly. I enjoy that was never afraid to use odd combinations of instruments - combo surf organ alongside orchestra for instance.

Has anyone heard his music for the movie about the Sacco and Vanzetti trails with vocals by Joan Baez? Heartbreaking!


----------



## Soprano Christie

His music for Cinema Paradiso is amazing.  I listen to it at any occasion, but have discovered it's great for studying to too!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Once Upon a Time in the West has a unique opening; he manages to sound like Edgard Varese. And Claudia Cardinale's theme is probably my favorite by Morricone.


----------



## Kieran

He has to be the most unique composer for movies. He virtually invented a whole style of sound for movies, didn't he? I love that Sacco & Vanzetta (sp?) theme, and of course the spaghetti western stuff. 

Has he composed any non-movie music worth having?


----------



## MrTortoise

Soprano Christie said:


> His music for Cinema Paradiso is amazing.  I listen to it at any occasion, but have discovered it's great for studying to too!


Cinema Paradiso is one of my favorite movies. I cannot think of it without hearing that bitter-sweet melody run through my head. It is liberally sprinkled throughout the entire picture, but the ear never tires of hearing it and it accentuates the emotional tone of the scenes. I'm sure it is great for studying as well 

One Morricone surprise for me was the movie 'In the Line of Fire'. There were points in the movie when I was listening more to the soundtrack than watching the movie. I don't consider that successful soundtrack writing. The music should never get in the way of the story-telling, however I'm sure most people who saw that movie weren't asking themselves as they watched it 'I have to stay and watch the credits so I can see who wrote the soundtrack!' It is an intriguing score, a bit more atonal and angular than most of Moriconne's music.


----------

